# lady gagas boyfriend likes her curvier figure



## gangstadawg (Sep 26, 2012)

wasnt sure where to post this. she isnt a bbw but she has gained some weight.

here is a linky. http://tvnz.co.nz/entertainment-news/gaga-s-boyfriend-prefers-her-curvy-figure-5104695


----------



## FA Punk (Sep 26, 2012)

This will not change how much I hate her and her shitty music, why can't she go away already!


----------



## Deven (Sep 26, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> This will not change how much I hate her and her shitty music, why can't she go away already!



While you might not like her, she's better than the rest of the pop garbage out there. She writes her own music and lyrics, went to the prestigious NYU, and is a role model in individuality. She was writing lyrics for Britney Spears and the like before she was famous herself.

Cut her some slack.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 27, 2012)

The appeal of this woman still escapes me and her music makes me turn off the radio or TV set.

However, she did fill out nicely and I hope she stays happy with herself.

Dennis


----------



## Marlayna (Sep 27, 2012)

Imo, she's not a good singer, or an attractive woman, but she has millions of fans, so what so I know.
The pic posted with the article must be a "before"... she looks very skinny.
Sometimes life is one big eating disorder. She gained 25 pounds eating pasta in her father's new restaurant in NY. It must've been good, and she must've been hungry for a long time. 
I wonder what would happen if she got up to a size 16, then 20, then 24. Would she still be a star?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 27, 2012)

She's a talented (have you ever heard her play piano?) self-made woman who has striking features and enough charisma to make her a millionaire. I like her moxie. I like how she's 'out there' and she embraces the odd and disenfranchised in her blog/site and in person. She believes in what she says and she's living it, and living her dream. I like some of her music and her persona intrigues me. I wonder how much of talking about her body is any better than thin people talking about fat people's bodies? How much of this is about fat v thin and not about pigeonholing successful women, trying to fit them into an acceptable box and criticizing because her successful life is a giant 'fuck you' to everyone who's threatened by her defiance.

Go go Gaga. More power to you.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Sep 27, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> She's a talented (have you ever heard her play piano?) self-made woman who has striking features and enough charisma to make her a millionaire. I like her moxie. I like how she's 'out there' and she embraces the odd and disenfranchised in her blog/site and in person. She believes in what she says and she's living it, and living her dream. I like some of her music and her persona intrigues me. I wonder how much of talking about her body is any better than thin people talking about fat people's bodies? How much of this is about fat v thin and not about pigeonholing successful women, trying to fit them into an acceptable box and criticizing because her successful life is a giant 'fuck you' to everyone who's threatened by her defiance.
> 
> Go go Gaga. More power to you.




Here here !!! i am one of those lady gaga fans and i have to say i love the fact she doesn't care what people think however outrageous skinny curvy she will still have all her surport because she is about empowering yourself


And she is amazing live !!!! :bow:


----------



## J34 (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't enjoy pop music, or understand her popularity. Though she is without a doubt very talented. She keeps on doing the best for her, and doesn't care what others say. I give her props for that

Plus despite her outlandish ways, she is a positive role model.


----------



## FA Punk (Sep 27, 2012)

Deven said:


> While you might not like her, she's better than the rest of the pop garbage out there. She writes her own music and lyrics, went to the prestigious NYU, and is a role model in individuality. She was writing lyrics for Britney Spears and the like before she was famous herself.
> 
> *Cut her some slack.*



Sorry but I don't think so lol, now I will agree she is talented but at the same time she squanders that talent extremely, instead of stealing ideas from Madonna mybe she could come up with something you know original for once haha. Anyway, give me Adele over that hack any day.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 27, 2012)

Lady Gaga is a hack. She steals from other artists and then reaps the benefits of being a "revolutionary." She's a terrible LGBT "ally"...with her homophobic and transmisogynistic BS.

And now she's getting cookies for "body acceptance" when fat people are still given death threats for doing the same thing.

BS. BS BS


----------



## FA Punk (Sep 27, 2012)

Ample Pie said:


> Lady Gaga is a hack. She steals from other artists and then reaps the benefits of being a "revolutionary." She's a terrible LGBT "ally"...with her homophobic and transmisogynistic BS.
> 
> And now she's getting cookies for "body acceptance" when fat people are still given death threats for doing the same thing.
> 
> BS. BS BS



She's come a long way from being a Britney Spears clone hasn't she ?


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know anything about what Broccoli Spears has to do with this discussion, but:

http://redefiningbodyimage.tumblr.c...rst-of-all-lets-call-fat-people-what-they-are

I would like to note that while I think the above deals well with the Lady Gaga bit, I don't agree completely with the "Love yourself" bit. Of course I feel like society needs to change, but I don't think it's bad to learn to love yourself in the process of fighting to change society. That bit of self-love can keep you whole while you're fighting the ills of society.


----------



## fatlilboy (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't believe some of you people. She is an original. I remember her when I was at NYU, performing like nobody's business. She blew away broadway afficianados and is such an amazing performer and all-around talent. You go and write your own music and lyrics, dance like the devil, play piano since age 4, sing in any genre, market yourself better than Madonna and keep a stiff upper lip while other "jealous" detractors throw darts of hate at this bully-fighting, brilliant musician. 

Stephanie Germanotta (how we used to know her - Stephie), is one who wants people to LOVE their body no matter what. Granted, although she gained weight - she is rail thin compared to what we consider even remotely chubby. Still, she is speaking TO us and WITH us in the bbw and ssbbw, bhm and ssbhm world. Don't criticize someone who is a hate-fighter. Go after someone that goes after us instead. By the way, here is a clip from NYU, available on YouTube. It's one of many that I've seen in person. She is DA BOMB!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM51qOpwcIM

Enjoy!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 28, 2012)

Word, fatlilboy. I LOVE her.

Her weight though, has always fluctuated. Remember how scary skinny she got during the Telephone & Alejandro videos? I was like...Uh oh, I hope she's not bulimic again (I read about her story in Vanity Fair.)

It's nice to see her at a healthier weight.

However, there is a limit that society will let you get away with. And for women I believe that is around a size 8/10.

ImaginaryDiva21 asked...would she still be a star if she were a size 16, 20, 24? Unfortunately, no, she would probably not continue to be the SAME star that she is because of fat-hate.

I could see her re-inventing herself, though.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 28, 2012)

she isn't an original at all. she's, at least, derivative of Madonna (who's derivative or others).

Please.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwKcK8T02mM


----------



## Stroker Ace (Sep 28, 2012)

Ample Pie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwKcK8T02mM



sure who doesn't. most peoples weight fluctuates. she's got talent, she's just getting started. however, fat doesn't bring $. we're to condiotioned against. not to mention $.

Fat doesn't need money or celebrity staus... Fat just is. Peace and Jelly:eat2: rolls.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 29, 2012)

" I like some of her music and her persona intrigues me. "

Oh me too! 

There are about a half dozen of her dance songs on the playlist I use for exercise. IMO, if a musician can motivate me to move my body at four 'o clock in the morning when I go to the fitness center, they're doing something right, IMO. Her persona reminds me a little of an old friend of mine who at many times seemed like a walking piece of performance art. 

Tracy


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 29, 2012)

Deven said:


> While you might not like her, she's better than the rest of the pop garbage out there. She writes her own music and lyrics, went to the prestigious NYU, and is a role model in individuality. She was writing lyrics for Britney Spears and the like before she was famous herself.
> 
> Cut her some slack.



I agree, she is a very talented woman. I admire her creativity in this new world of pop music sameness. I am also impressed by her vocal talents, and this is coming from someone who is a big fan of vintage music such as Motown, Spector recordings, and the like. I find her very intriguing. Also, I don't see how many people don't think she is attractive, she has very striking features. Maybe because I'm not into the cookie cutter look, I like fascinating faces.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Sep 29, 2012)

KittyKitten said:


> I agree, she is a very talented woman. I admire her creativity in this new world of pop music sameness. I am also impressed by her vocal talents, and this is coming from someone who is a big fan of vintage music such as Motown, Spector recordings, and the like. I find her very intriguing. Also, I don't see how many people don't think she is attractive, she has very striking features. Maybe because I'm not into the cookie cutter look, I like fascinating faces.



just watched the simpson's episode from last season w/her. F=ing funny shit! Needs more platform boots or shoes... haha.

No wonder gene Simmons likes her:eat2:


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 29, 2012)

http://brownfatowl.tumblr.com/post/31941636322/and-whats-fucked-up-is-i-like-lady-gagas-music


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Although some of her songs are decent enough, the fact that she goes out of her way to wear outrageous outfits & different looks to draw attention to herself is a gimmick that will only play for so long. 

I imagine her destiny will parallel that of New Coke's.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Oct 2, 2012)

Look what happened w/New Coke... it all ended up being "Classic" Coke...
Ra Ra oh mama... Gabba gabba hey... the sdaid the same thing about the Ramones too...
HA, HA

Like the stop making sense quote too... if it gets me banned, i got nothin' to lose...

Go big or go home, have big beutiful day, everyone! :kiss2:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Oct 2, 2012)

Stroker Ace said:


> Look what happened w/New Coke... it all ended up being "Classic" Coke...
> Ra Ra oh mama... Gabba gabba hey... the sdaid the same thing about the Ramones too...
> HA, HA
> 
> ...



On my own note, look at Adele... pop diva with rock n' roll attitude... I love the extra weight/fuller figure what ever you waqnt to call her and she don't give fuck either! Smokin' hot, killer voice and sass to boot.

Whats not to whole lotta love !!!:smitten:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 2, 2012)

Lemme know when she gets shamed on an airplane for needing a second seat and maybe I'll start giving a fuck about what a pop celebrity thinks of 30 pounds.

Actually, scratch that- I give a fuck in that by claiming that this is fat, she's further enforcing the horrible body imagery that says that "indulged on vacation" is obscenely fat.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2012)

http://allwecanbe.tumblr.com/post/33621740746/lady-gaga-and-why-i-aint-about-her


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

I am not a fan of Lady Gaga, but it seems odd that this thread is full of so many hateful comments. I thought most of us here were above all of that. The topic was about her weight gain but deviated into trashing everything about her. She put on weight and is now being scrutinized in the media, I thought we were the accepting types here.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2012)

Falling Boy said:


> I am not a fan of Lady Gaga, but it seems odd that this thread is full of so many hateful comments. I thought most of us here were above all of that. The topic was about her weight gain but deviated into trashing everything about her. She put on weight and is now being scrutinized in the media, I thought we were the accepting types here.


Reposted for emphasis.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 6, 2012)

mentally.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 6, 2012)

Falling Boy said:


> I thought we were the accepting types here.


 Really ? Go read the personal ads of many of the women that frequent this site - many blatantly state they won't date overweight men - accepting please.

Just because someone can play the piano doesn't make them talented. IMO her music sucks and she is not unique. It pains me to see she even gets this much attention.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay there are separate issues here; Just read some of the posts in the BHM forum. There are many big men who aren't attracted to bbws and ignore them entirely, so it goes both ways. In fact, in the past we had problems with new BHMs who would actually say, No Fat Chicks, so this isn't a one-sided issue. The point is, though, that we have choices. No one is required to be attracted to their own body size, whether you think how you're attracted to someone is innate or an influenced preference. There are a lot of people who get off on (and threads here that discuss) the contrasts of big vs small, soft vs hard, black vs white, etc. You can take it personally (and on bad days we're all guilty of that) or you can say, well they saved me the trouble of wasting my time, moving along, moving along, moving along. No one wants to be with anyone who doesn't want them. That's not good for you (general you). You deserve better. 

Back to Ga-ga. What I'm reading is a lot of bitterness and resentment against a woman who emulates her idols, adds her own twists and takes on her art (which is purely subjective, but obviously expressive, since it's got YOUR attention and millions are discussing it, positive or negative) and she does have talent. Unless you're a concert virtuoso, a gifted pianist yourself, or an educated critic, to say she has zero talent is bullshit. I'm calling shenanigans. She doesn't appeal to you, is the truth. For any number of reasons you (general you) are venting your spleen over a woman who you don't know, wasting your time and anger and negativity and it's paining you, really? You're that invested in her? She doesn't know you exist. 

My take on it is this: Negative people like to spread their misery around and see the negativity in everything. They search for it. Positive people, happy people naturally look for the good, they encourage, they might say, meh not my thing but good for her, and they move on. By dwelling on it, by putting her down, by YouTubing vapid videos about how much she sucks, you're (general you) not an asset to anything. You're a parasite. You're only entertaining other angry negative people but if that's your flag, fly it proudly so people who do like her or like her energy or her style or whatever it is, can avoid you because IMO she's far more entertaining than emotional vampires who still go to bed miserably enraged and self-righteous while she's laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Tad (Nov 6, 2012)

Falling Boy said:


> I am not a fan of Lady Gaga, but it seems odd that this thread is full of so many hateful comments. I thought most of us here were above all of that. The topic was about her weight gain but deviated into trashing everything about her. She put on weight and is now being scrutinized in the media, I thought we were the accepting types here.



This ^^^^ And also what Casting Pearls said (but that was too long to want to quote, but entirely worth reading).

I don't really pay Lady Gaga much attention, and I seldom listen to poppier radio stations so I don't really know her music--but everything I have heard about her suggests that, for however much she may be a show-man (show-woman? show-person?), she has a very consistent message of finding your own way, and that I applaud.


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 6, 2012)

Yukikaze said:


> Really ? Go read the personal ads of many of the women that frequent this site - many blatantly state they won't date overweight men - accepting please.
> 
> Just because someone can play the piano doesn't make them talented. IMO her music sucks and she is not unique. It pains me to see she even gets this much attention.



I don't see your point. Not being attracted to someone has nothing to do with "accepting" them.


----------

